# RIP Phoebe (hamster)



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I may or may not have posted pics of my 2 hamsters before. 

I woke up yesterday morning and found her in her cage. I am uncertain as to what happened. She was just over a year old. We buried her in the back yard this morning  My bf prob thought I was nuts because I cried but she was one of my many children.










RIP Phoebe. We miss you.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I had hamsters and gerbils when I was younger, and you really do love each one.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't think it's nuts to cry about a hamster at all; they're special. I'm sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

1 is actually fairly old for hampsters. my mom called the vet once going "i dont know why hes so sick hes only 2" and they were like "oh dear...." so, it could have been hampster old age. 2 was acnient! lol.


----------

